
Is GNOME or Unity the desktop for you? - reddotX
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/is-gnome-or-unity-the-desktop-for-you/
======
rvz
When shortcuts work consistently regardless of the DE the users install then
it is neither. Installing xwhatever or editing dotfiles and scripts to get
this working disqualifies the user experience argument.

Once again, macOS is the desktop that gets out of the way.

